# New 5th Wheel



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

After window shopping for over six months walked into the 28 FRL-S and the wife and I looked at each other and said this is it. The white cabinets and skylight gives an immediate sense of roominess, at least it does for us.

Picked it up in early April and have already had it out on three trips in So. CA, (plus three days in the driveway while the house was being tented). Heading for Hume Lake in the Sequoias in two weeks. Will be there for a week then to Lake Isabella for another five days. We love it!

No major problems, just a few small items that the dealer is taking care of to our satisfaction.

Was thinking of installing a generator but after some investigation decide on a Honda EU3000is (cost & noise). It runs everything, including AC, that we need at the same time.

Got a satellite dish and was going nuts trying to get a signal through the existing antenna wiring until looking at these forums. Seems the antenna booster and satellite dish have an issue so I'm having a new jack installed so the dish will have its own dedicated line.

Anyway ... can't recommend the 28 FRL-S to highly.

Mike

2005 Outback Sydney 28-FRL-S Fifth Wheel
2005 F-250 Super Duty Diesel Long Bed w/Tow Command


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to the group.
And congrats on the 28flrs
Don action


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new FW. Love to see the immediate use. Not making a payment for it to sit in the driveway.

Jared


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers, and congrats on your new 5er.







We really like ours, too!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback....what a beauty.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and congrats



> Anyway ... can't recommend the 28 FRL-S to highly.


What other problems have you been having?

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mike,

Congrats on the new Outback!









Glad to have you with us on the Forum.

Have a great summer!

Mark


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Welcome and congrats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The chair tie down came out of the floor while in transit and the chair took a small piece out of the slider molding.

Bedroom window frame came loose.

Grey water discharge valve did not close all the way.

I purchased my Outback at Mike Thompsons in Fountain Valley, CA and have had all the above fixed there. So far they have been great.

Also, the door lock froze up while on the road ... could not open the door to get in. Got that fixed on the road and Keystone said just send them the bill. Waiting on a refund check.

Mike


----------

